# IP tracing with ORKUT, Possible????



## Andyiz (Jun 9, 2006)

Dear Friends,
1>Is it possible to Trace Ip from the Scraps in ORkut?
2>I tried to search myself in orkut, couldnt find myself, Same is he case with Few of my other friends, Ny idea for workarounds?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2006)

Nopes its protected... privacy measure... you may contact staff if the matter is serious,...


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 9, 2006)

ya orkut has an protection,so i have read.
but isint is possible to track ips through the browser????.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2006)

Not unless you know it!


----------



## Andyiz (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey guys wat abt the second prblm i had posted?


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 11, 2006)

well the second problem is rather unusual.u are a member right?
never happned to me.
and why would u want to search urself ur page is the one u log into and ur friends will be connected to u through there.


----------



## Andyiz (Jun 12, 2006)

i tried to search my friend, couldnt find him, succeeded in finding another friends
My Question y this inconsistency.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 14, 2007)

welll check how his name is provided in profile...fancy characters make searching almost impossible...like i had try all combos of chars for a name tat was prefixed with  ~>?>#@ etc etc.....


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 14, 2007)

Noe-a-days, people are bugged with forwarding all those crap-scraps like 'HEY ITS DIANA FROM DIRECTOR OF ORKUT AND WE HAVE ONLY 57 NAME.......blah **** blah ****' and the other one about some student who is asking for some donation.

That powerscarp thing is really playing a havoc in these. People mindlessly forward it to everyone in their friends list.





Another thing is that when people scrap you with messages like 'Hi dear, how are you, I am fine, keep in touch, bye' using powerscrap, i,.e, they scrap everybody the same, it is so impersonal that I deleted such friends from my friends list. I am on orkut to network with my friends, not to collect and delete their forwarded garbage .


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> Noe-a-days, people are bugged with forwarding all those crap-scraps like 'HEY ITS DIANA FROM DIRECTOR OF ORKUT AND WE HAVE ONLY 57 NAME.......blah **** blah ****' and the other one about some student who is asking for some donation.
> 
> That powerscarp thing is really playing a havoc in these. People mindlessly forward it to everyone in their friends list.
> 
> Another thing is that when people scrap you with messages like 'Hi dear, how are you, I am fine, keep in touch, bye' using powerscrap, i,.e, they scrap everybody the same, it is so impersonal that I deleted such friends from my friends list. I am on orkut to network with my friends, not to collect and delete their forwarded garbage .



Yes.I too hate this spam.What to say most of the people on orkut find it true.Most of my friends ask me orkut is closing send this & that.
All crap.Also now the media player scrap is becoming popular.When will the people learn??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 16, 2007)

orkut is rapidly declinign in the feel gud factor...the earlier doughnut probs are being replaced by user created menace ...being left unchecked by admins..they should provide some option to block all 3rd party scraps and other things...so tat users can selectively set if they want to receive such scraps or not...ewven images and videos....they must provide option to disable...


----------

